# dry swallowing after chemo session



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

What drugs?
Did they sedate her? NG tube or breathing tube?
Breathing okay?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

No no sedation. no tubes.

Just antihistamine and anti vomiting injections.

anti cancer drug is doxorubicin


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

breathing is fine too.

Just phoned the vet and she said she probably feels sick. but because of the anti sick meds, she isnt sick.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am going to move this to the cancer section and change the title alittle so maybe some of our members that have gone thru cancer treatments with their dogs might know.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like nausea to me. Meggie got very sick within 24 hours of her second treatment. The nausea began with constant swallowing and progressed to vomiting pretty quickly. Begin by talking to your vet who will probably recommend removing food for 24 hours, but also consider anti-nausea drugs. The only thing that worked for Megs was Cerenia.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy has been smacking her lips and dry swallowing for most of the night. I know that when she smacks her lips, she is not feeling well.

She was up beside me sleeping this morning when I woke up and she started doing it again.. so I covered her up with the blanket and cuddled up close to her, and she seemed to stop for a while... so I thought...is she cold?! But no she started again. In fact it got so bad that I thought I would have to take her to the vet.

I got up and took her out for her morning pee and then prepared her food. She ate it all ... and the dry swallowing stopped and she is now sleeping. So now I am thinking was she hungry?! She never got her full quota of food yesterday as the vet told me not to feed her before her chemo session.

Sitting here watching and worrying............


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry - just read that you had called vet.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Meggie's Mum

No problem, thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Bailey10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there,
Sorry to hear that Lucy is not feeling well. I am new to this site and just wanted to post on this subject. My dog Bailey, (almost 11 yrs old) just started chemo last week and I remember that the vet said that the doxorubicin would be the worst out of all the treatments. They told me that was the treatment that they send all the anti-nausea, anti-diarrheal meds home for. Hopefully her next treatments will be more tolerable for her. Our first one was vincristine and we did quite well. Not sure what the next one is, but sounds just as benign. Keep showering her with love. I find the more positive and upbeat I am, the better my girl feels! 
Please keep us posted on Lucy's treatments as you go along, and I'll keep you posted on Bailey's. Sounds like our girls have entered into chemo at the exact same time.
Sending prayers your way.
Lisa and Bailey


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've not been through such an illness, so prayers are all I can offer. I hope she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Bailey10

Yes, at first I thought she was cold, then I thought she was hungry. And just a few minutes ago I went to change the bandage on the leg where the catheter was in to administer the drug.. and she started again.

So I just started talking to her about anything really keeping my voice light and happy and she was alright.

So I think it is probably a mixture of all things.

Sending prayers for your Bailey too. xxxx

ps.. what is Bailey's diagnosis?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucys mom: 

How is Lucy today? I hope the dry swallowing has stopped. I sure wish your vet would give you some anti-diarrhea meds and anti-nausea meds to keep on hand just in case, even if you need to call before administering. We too were sent home with Cerenia, which we never needed to use for Barkley's chemo, only Toby's colitis during Barkley's chemo (long story, but dealing with two dogs' medical issues at once is no walk in the park). Toby tends to lick and smack his lips when he is really hungry or thirsty. Is it a dry swallow or a lip smack/lick? 

The best thing to do if Lucy is truly nauseated is to withhold the food for 12-24 hours.

I'm surprised your vet would think that an anti-nausea shot in advance of the chemo would last more than 24-36 hours too! They don't. If you do the second treatment you might ask they use a different anti-nausea drug or hold off until she needs it. I'm perplexed at the different reactions because Barkley was hungry as a horse after each treatment and never had any issues.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

The dry swallowing and the lip smacking has stopped!!

Lucy seems to be quite happy and we took her to a different park yesterday. She was trying to get into the sea, which gave me a scare!! I nearly ended up in the sea trying to stop her...I got soaked in the process!!

So far apart from the first night there are no side effects... but watching and worrying.

As long as Lucy is happy... I am happy.

Long may it last.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I have read all these posts, and
am sending sincere well wishes and positive energy your way


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy she's doing better and I'm so happy she is enjoying her life again and being adventuresome!

Have you decided on more treatments?


----------



## Bailey10 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Lucy is ok. It is just such a roller coaster of emotions isn't it? I wish they could tell us what is wrong, maybe then we wouldn't worry so much. 
Bailey's diagnosis is Lymphoma, but she also has marrow involvement which points to the beginnings of leukemia. After I posted the other night, Bailey threw up every 1/2 hour from 11:30pm until 6am. It was horrible. She was so weak the next morning. As soon as she was able to keep down some food, I gave her Reglan for her nausea. Just thought you may want to know...vincristine is what she got, and apparently they can get quite sick days 3-5, but be ok the rest of the time. I really hope that doesn't happen to Lucy.
Keep me posted on how she's doing. We go for our 2nd treatment and CBC tomorrow.
Take care of your girl.
Lisa and Bailey


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lisa

Thanks for the update on your girl. I am so sorry to hear that she was so sick. I hope she is feeling better now.

Hope things go well for Bailey tomorrow.

Praying and sending lots of love from our house to yours.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold

I am waiting to see how things go with this first treatment. So far things seem to be fine.. but you just never know.

Lucy goes to the vet again on Saturday for blood tests and things just to make sure everything is on track.

Praying for Lucy and all the other sick puppies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We'll keep our fingers crossed Lucy continues to feel great and wants to play.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bailey10 said:


> I'm glad to hear Lucy is ok. It is just such a roller coaster of emotions isn't it? I wish they could tell us what is wrong, maybe then we wouldn't worry so much.
> Bailey's diagnosis is Lymphoma, but she also has marrow involvement which points to the beginnings of leukemia. After I posted the other night, Bailey threw up every 1/2 hour from 11:30pm until 6am. It was horrible. She was so weak the next morning. As soon as she was able to keep down some food, I gave her Reglan for her nausea. Just thought you may want to know...vincristine is what she got, and apparently they can get quite sick days 3-5, but be ok the rest of the time. I really hope that doesn't happen to Lucy.
> Keep me posted on how she's doing. We go for our 2nd treatment and CBC tomorrow.
> Take care of your girl.
> Lisa and Bailey


I'm sorry to hear about your Bailey. I've heard the vincristine drug is much more prone to causing nausea than the doxorubicin. I hope the 2nd treatment went better for her. Do you have a thread going for Bailey?


----------

